# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  SAM_1_27SD - added Ever EV-F100,EV-W350,EV-420 and Toshiba 831T.

## mohamed73

New version - SAM_1_27SD is uploaded to support sites at LG section.
 - Added support for Ever EV-F100,EV-W350,EV-W420 and Toshiba 831T.

----------

